# Sms di manager



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2013)

_C'è una cosa imperdibile che devi vedere, oggi, solita ora e solito posto. la cosa imperdibile sono io. 
_
e ha messo una faccina


----------



## Nameless (8 Febbraio 2013)

Mi piace!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (8 Febbraio 2013)

mitico! :up:

Buon divertimento


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Febbraio 2013)

Avrà comprato dei calzini nuovi e boxer in tinta....:blu:


----------



## devastata (8 Febbraio 2013)

O le nuove mutande di pizzo da uomo ultima moda. Così l'ormone di Tebe muore del tuttooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Alessandra (8 Febbraio 2013)

che gran figo! :up:


----------



## Eliade (8 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata;bt7356 ha detto:
			
		

> Avrà comprato dei calzini nuovi e boxer in tinta....:blu:


:rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl:

Io tremerei ad un messaggio del genere....


----------



## Salomè (8 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata;bt7356 ha detto:
			
		

> Avrà comprato dei calzini nuovi e boxer in tinta....:blu:


:rotfl: Son balzata giù dalla sedia :rotfl:
Suvvia, speriamo bene! Facciamolo almeno per la sua guest!


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2013)

ciao ragazzi, sono tornata.







Non ho ancora la forza di mettere insieme due pensieri coerenti, figuriamoci scrivere una pagina di blog per...


In questo momento. Sono seduta in cucina. Tutto buio. Casa silenziosissima con solo le fusa dei gattacci.

E' la prima volta che noto su di me l'odore di Man.
E' forte. Non l'ho mai percepito così intenso prima. 
E sapete?

Non ho nessuna voglia di togliermelo facendomi una doccia.
Quindi per ora rimango_ con Man addosso._


----------



## Tebe (8 Febbraio 2013)

Sbriciolata;bt7356 ha detto:
			
		

> Avrà comprato dei calzini nuovi e boxer in tinta....:blu:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (8 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe;bt7361 ha detto:
			
		

> E' la prima volta che noto su di me l'odore di Man.
> E' forte. Non l'ho mai percepito così intenso prima.
> E sapete?
> 
> ...


Mmmm.....si, ok.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Febbraio 2013)

L'ho giá detto che adoro quest'uomo?:inlove:


----------

